# Meet my buddies



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

This is my Big Jim (3+ years) in the orange, my feisty Dibo (10 months) in the lovely black ensemble and my gorgeous little calico girl (3.5 weeks), whos name has yet to be decided.

:love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So cute! It looks like the big ones are accepting the little one well.


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

October said:


> So cute! It looks like the big ones are accepting the little one well.


I know! I am so happy! It seems like a lot of progress in only two weeks!
I was on vaca for the first week of her life, so they weren't in the same house until two weeks ago.

Also, here are a few pics of her little brother who passed away a little over a week ago. atback


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Linking the back story on my babies:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/147091-so-many-cats-so-many-stories.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-fe...elp-would-greatly-appreciated.html#post797902


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

They're precious! Tiny kitties are so sweet. I have pictures of Sasha from newborn until now. It's nice to have that record of how they grow.


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

christinaja said:


> They're precious! Tiny kitties are so sweet. I have pictures of Sasha from newborn until now. It's nice to have that record of how they grow.


I am taking a ridiculous amount of pictures, and videos almost daily. I can't believe how much she has changed. She has gone from a weak and fragile little ball of fur with very little chance of survival to a strong, curious and feisty little girl who looks as though she will have a long and happy life. Her progress just amazes me.


----------

